# Shampoo, conditioner, combs,baths.......



## Traciab710 (Jan 27, 2015)

When I get my puppy I want to be prepared. I have been reading about the Havanese coat and I see that some let them grow, some cut short, some puppy cut. I want to keep mine medium length I think but I am concerned about matting. Do you brush them out daily and do you use a comb or brush. Do you bath them weekly or more? Do you use conditioner? I saw someone mention V05 Hot oil. What brand of shampoo/conditioner do you use. I want to do a top knot but do I still need to have the hair between the eyes trimmed. How often do you take them to the groomers? 

Sorry about all the questions just want to be preparing now rather then when we get her home.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Traciab710 said:


> Do you brush them out daily and do you use a comb or brush.


I comb Mae out daily and Tim can go every other day. I did invest in a grooming table which has helped me immensely and made this task enjoyable for everyone. Combing out on a table, couch or floor just wasn't comfortable for me. I use Chris Christensen Buttercomb and Wooden Pin Brush. I have a small metal flea type comb that I use for goop under eyes.



Traciab710 said:


> Do you bath them weekly or more?


I bath every two weeks



Traciab710 said:


> Do you use conditioner?


I use a spray leave in conditioner. I use Chris Christensen Ice on Ice and Coat Handler. I typically use both of these interchangeably when I do comb outs.



Traciab710 said:


> I saw someone mention V05 Hot oil.


Never heard of this. I try to be as low maintenance as possible LOL



Traciab710 said:


> What brand of shampoo/conditioner do you use.


 I like BioGroom, Chris Christensen, Isle of Dogs products for shampoo. I also have Burts Bees baby shampoo for when I need do undercarriage and butt baths in between baths. Baby shampoo rinses out really easily and does the trick. Like I said before I use spray leave in conditioners when I comb out. When I bath at home I don't use conditioner when I bath most say to leave it in for some amount of time and I want my guys out of the sink ASAP. If you use Ice on Ice be careful not to do it on a hard floor like laminate, tile or wood it makes the floor VERY slippery! I spray on my grooming table but when I started out I groomed on the floor and I nearly broke my neck when I slipped.



Traciab710 said:


> I want to do a top knot but do I still need to have the hair between the eyes trimmed.


I put a top knot on Mae. Start early and they get used to it. I use a neck pillow so she will lay down and put her head on it. I have had her face trimmed down last grooming appointment and I can still do a top knot so it's possible. I use the silicone bands that you can buy at any drug store and just cut them out when she's ready for a new one.



Traciab710 said:


> How often do you take them to the groomers?


 I take my pups in every 5 to 6 weeks. I could probably go longer but this has been our routine and it works for me plus the trim nails which is great. Just something to consider when taking your pup to the groomer is not to have them express anal glands. Some say groomers do it externally which isn't so effective and some dogs can become dependent on this. I had my groomer express with Tim and not with Mae. I had them stop doing this to Tim and he's been okay, I took him to the vet about 6 months after doing nothing and they were about medium filled. Mae has never needed anything done and she's about 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Traciab710 said:


> When I get my puppy I want to be prepared. I have been reading about the Havanese coat and I see that some let them grow, some cut short, some puppy cut. I want to keep mine medium length I think but I am concerned about matting. Do you brush them out daily and do you use a comb or brush. Do you bath them weekly or more? Do you use conditioner? I saw someone mention V05 Hot oil. What brand of shampoo/conditioner do you use. I want to do a top knot but do I still need to have the hair between the eyes trimmed. How often do you take them to the groomers?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions just want to be preparing now rather then when we get her home.


To add to what Jen has told you, every Havanese has a slightly different coat, which does best with different products, and a little bit different grooming routine.

I bathe Kodi weekly (more or less) and I DO use a conditioner. (typically Chris Christensen Spectrum 10) Some people do let the conditioner sit on the dog, but I think many more wash, rinse, condition, rinse. I do not leave the conditioner on Kodi for any length of time.

I use the same grooming sprays that Jen does, and I also love my grooming table. I sued to groom him on top of my washing machine, which was a perfect height, but we remodeled our laundry room/half bath, and now have stackables&#8230;

Kodi is in full coat, so he doesn't ever get his coat cut, but I do take him every 3 weeks to get a "pedicure".  The groomer does his nails and trims his feet. He's absolutely HORRIBLE about letting me do his nails, and while I CAN do it in a pinch, I hate fighting with him. The groomer is so much more efficient that he doesn't fight with her. I let her do his feet and sanitary too, just because it's easy, and she doesn't charge much.  I NEVER leave him alone at the groomer. I always stay with him. I've heard too many horror stories.

Daily grooming consists of combing him out and putting his topknot in. Total time is about 10 minutes. He doesn't NEED to be combed daily to avoid mats, but I like him to look his best. I take his topknot down every night for two reasons. First, I remember it being very uncomfortable sleeping in a tight pony tail when I was a kid, and also, Kodi has very fine hair. If I were to use the bands Jenn does on a regular basis, his hair would be totally broken off (even with the ones that say they don't break hair!) So I use the tiny terrycloth ones meant for babies. They don't hold as tight, and if he rough-houses, they do slide out. But that's what I want. I want them to slide out rather than break off his hair. They are easy enough to put back in. For trials, I use the type Jenn uses, because they stay in firmly all day.

I do not trim Kodi's face at all. I did when he was younger, and found that the little ends just poked him in the eyes and caused tearing. It also only looked good for the first few days. As soon as it started growing out at all, it looked funny. But I'm pretty picky!  Instead, I let it grow totally out. Once it gets to the point that the weight of the hair keeps it hanging down, it doesn't bother their eyes AT ALL any more.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

To add to the above, you can absolutely ask to be present when your dog is groomed. I got that advice on here from krandall and it is very good advice! Of course it takes more planning but groomers should not have an issue with doing that.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Espree Silky Show Coat Shampoo and Espree Silky Show Coat Conditioner on Whimsy and every other bath I use Espree Luxury Remoisturizer Conditioner. I do leave the conditioner on while I work on her face/beard and eye area. I use a little baby shampoo and also some Spa Lavish tear stain remover and facial cleanser. When I'm done with the face I rinse out the conditioner..so maybe it has been on her for 5 min. I have a grooming counter for her next to the laundry tub which makes it really nice. I keep all her stuff in there.
She is in full coat and her body has never been cut..except I cut bangs and trim the corners of her eyes ,paws and butt.
I brush and comb her out everyday and she gets a bath about every week to ten days.
She is good about letting me cut her nails.
I have tried about 6 different brands of shampoo and conditioners( $) on her over the years and I have decided to stick with the Espree brand. I do use the Ice on Ice, but not a lot.
On a daily basis for combing her out I put a little conditioner in a spray bottle with some water. About 1 part conditioner and 10 parts water.
She gets a little bow once in a while for a picture .I'll grab some long hair from the top of her head and use a teeny rubber band and then put in some sort of clip or bow . Maybe I'll do this 3 times a year just for a photo. I have been working on a valentine picture and got her to sit with a rose in her hair! lol She does anything for a treat! Have fun with your puppy..I'm sure you are counting down the days


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's a really good idea, Evelyn! I always do Kodi's head and face all at once, so it is over fast for him. I've always done it first, but there's no reason why I couldn't wash then condition his body, THEN do his head before rinsing him out!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I sued to groom him on top of my washing machine, .


Ja, ja, ja, I bet there was an estupido city ordinance that prevented that. Good for you Tia Karen, I hope you and Kodi got a big award.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ja, ja, ja, I bet there was an estupido city ordinance that prevented that. Good for you Tia Karen, I hope you and Kodi got a big award.
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Your so funny, little Ricky!!!ound:


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

whimsy said:


> I use Espree Silky Show Coat Shampoo and Espree Silky Show Coat Conditioner on Whimsy and every other bath I use Espree Luxury Remoisturizer Conditioner. I do leave the conditioner on while I work on her face/beard and eye area. I use a little baby shampoo and also some Spa Lavish tear stain remover and facial cleanser. When I'm done with the face I rinse out the conditioner..so maybe it has been on her for 5 min. I have a grooming counter for her next to the laundry tub which makes it really nice. I keep all her stuff in there.
> She is in full coat and her body has never been cut..except I cut bangs and trim the corners of her eyes ,paws and butt.
> I brush and comb her out everyday and she gets a bath about every week to ten days.
> She is good about letting me cut her nails.
> ...


How do you get her hair to stay out of her eyes without a bow or knot?! It looks so good in your profile pic.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

SJ1998 said:


> How do you get her hair to stay out of her eyes without a bow or knot?! It looks so good in your profile pic.


 I just trim it


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

whimsy said:


> I just trim it


You do a great job!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Whimsy, does the Spa Lavish really help with the tear staining? My little Sassy has tear stains, I clean under her eyes every day. I started her on distilled water but hasn't made a difference (so far). If there's anything else that would help I'd really would appreciate the help.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sassy's Mom said:


> I started her on distilled water but hasn't made a difference (so far).


I would be careful of distilled water, filtered water is better because it has more minerals in it. Expect about one month to see any results because I have been there and done that.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Scout was a puppy he did have some tear staining. I tried different things without much success. Finally decided to try Angel Eyes when he was about ten months old. I purchased the chews and would wrap one in soft cheese. I did ask my vet first before trying it and only used it for about one month. The groomer trimmed most of the stained hair in the corner of his eyes. I haven't needed to use it again. I did hesitated trying it, but nothing seemed to help. I think it may be just a part of the growing process. I have been using Pure Paws products and noticed they have something new called Love My Eyes.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I would be careful of distilled water, filtered water is better because it has more minerals in it. Expect about one month to see any results because I have been there and done that.


I disagree that filtered water is better. Emmie has been drinking distilled water for 3 years and is very healthy. Distilled water that you find at a grocery store is made from drinking water, so it is fine to drink; it is not impure.

Here are the products I groom Emmie with:

The Coat Handler Shampoo, Conditioner, Detangler/Leave-In Conditioner
Warren London Hydrating Butter
CC #005 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Long Tooth Fine/Coarse
CC #006 Face/Feet Buttercomb
Because Emmie's small I decided to buy 2 small combs and I use them instead of the #005 comb:
CC #012 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Fine
CC #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse

I also used a CC wooden pin brush when she was a puppy but now I use a CC slicker brush or CC fusion pin brush, if I brush her at all.

And I have a Kool Dry Dryer but often just let her dry naturally after a bath instead of blowing her hair dry.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree. My Hav has been drinking distilled water for 2 years, and is heathy like Emmie. The distilled water did help with his tear stains a lot. It took about 3 months before I saw any results, and he has not have any tear stains since then.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

siewhwee said:


> I agree. My Hav has been drinking distilled water for 2 years, and is heathy like Emmie. The distilled water did help with his tear stains a lot. It took about 3 months before I saw any results, and he has not have any tear stains since then.


Hi folks, just a word of caution. I have NO knowledge about distilled water vs. filtered (though I know it's not good for humans on an on-going basis). But it worries me when I see people saying, "I've done it for X amount of time and MY dog is fine". First of all, I've known a couple of dogs fed nothing but Milk Bones for extended periods who "seemed" healthy enough. Some nutrient deficiencies take a long time to show up&#8230; sometimes MANY years after the lack of nutrients and even after the deficiencies are corrected.

Second, you can have a small number of dogs who do fine on a less than adequate diet without it being an advisable diet for the general population of dogs. Same with people. I have a friend who is in his late 60's who has never let a vegetable pass his lips in his entire life&#8230; he's still doing fine, but that's sure not a "balanced" diet as we know it! I don't think ANYONE would recommend it as a diet for the general population. 

So, if it were me and I was considering using distilled water for my dog. (which is certainly SAFE to drink, but completely devoid of minerals) I would want to do some serious research, including discussing it with my (nutrition-knowledgeable) veterinarian, rather than doing it based on anecdotal reports on the internet.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I disagree with Randall's statement that distilled water is not good for humans on an ongoing basis. My extensive research, which is not Internet-only, shows that to be a myth. I stand by my decision to give my Hav distilled water as her main source of water at home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> I disagree with Randall's statement that distilled water is not good for humans on an ongoing basis. My extensive research, which is not Internet-only, shows that to be a myth. I stand by my decision to give my Hav distilled water as her main source of water at home.


Jeanne, I prefaced what I said by saying that I didn't know that much about distilled water. I'm glad you feel that you've done your research and are comfortable with your choice. Are you suggesting that others shouldn't do the same? That's all I was cautioning. People should DO THEIR HOMEWORK and make informed decisions.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> I stand by my decision to give my Hav distilled water as her main source of water at home.


Lo siento (I'm sorry) I didn't mean to start an argument. I love all peoples.

Mi Popi started me drinking regular tap water (which is very hard in our area) when I went to my forever home. I developed a bad case of tear staining. So he switched me to filtered water from a Britta filter. My tear staining went away after about 4 to 6 weeks......maybe it was just a coincidence!

I have a non-confrontational question Tia Jeanne :yield:. Why do you feel that distilled water is better than filtered water or tap water for mi amiga Emmie?

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Does anyone use baby shampoo?


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

My little Sassy girl has had filtered water since the day I got her. She also had a cherry eye, which I had fixed. The tear stains got worse while she had the cherry, I understood that the eye was irritated. It's been three months since her eye was fixed and the stains remain. From the research I've done, there's as many people who thinks it's wrong as there are that thinks it's right. I think I'll try it for a month if I don't see any difference I'll go back to filtered water.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I find it's a good idea to wash the head last. A long time ago, I read that dogs don't shake until their ears get wet. So you stay drier!


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Like Emmie's Jeanne, I lam very careful about the nutritional needs of my Hav. Wiith his diet of different proteins on a rotational basis (Honest Kitchen, Primal Freeze-dried & Raw, Stella & Chewy's, dehydrated raw Orijen, and Tucker's Raw), probiotics, supplements, home-prepared vegetables, and freeze-dried treats, I am not worried about whatever micronutrients that may be lacking in the distilled water he drinks. We do wellness checks with his vet who finds him in great shape. I research a lot also from Dr. Becker, the Whole a Dog Journal, Dr. Jean Dobbs, read up here in the forum, for all things relevant to my Hav. He also gets lots of exercise, except now for the crummy weather here in the north-east, and socialization. 
No need to apologize, Ricky. You started a great discussion. Thanks Karen for your concern and input.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

siewhwee said:


> I am not worried about whatever micronutrients that may be lacking in the distilled water he drinks.


But the question is, why do you feel distilled water is better for your doggie than filtered water or tap water? :ear: Maybe I need to drink distilled water too. Mi Popi gives me filtered water rather than local tap water because he thinks it has eliminated mi tear staining.........reason = decision. Mi Popi says Havanese have been drinking local water forever rather than distilled water with no side effects other than tear staining in some cases........reason = decision.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

I won't be of much help here, Ricky. I started out looking for bottled water (which I took to mean filtered water) for my Hav. I got really confused with all the different brands, and also later finding out that not all are filtered, just basically bottled municipal water branded as spring water. The water in our village has really high iron deposits in it. I am lucky in that I work in a lab, where we make our own distilled water (pH 7.0), so I have access to that. Maybe Emmie's mom can answer your question.


----------



## Carma (Mar 10, 2015)

I read about putting vaseline around the eyes to keep the hair out . What do you think of this.?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carma said:


> I read about putting vaseline around the eyes to keep the hair out . What do you think of this.?


I know some people do it Actually, more often I've heard unflavored chap stick rather than vaseline)&#8230; I was just always afraid that it would be a gunky mess to tray to wash out later. So I never bothered.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I know some people do it Actually, more often I've heard unflavored chap stick rather than vaseline)&#8230; I was just always afraid that it would be a gunky mess to tray to wash out later. So I never bothered.


Thanks Karen! I will have to try the unflavored chap stick and see how that works!


----------

